
Apple Says Samsung “Chose To Copy” iPhone and iPad, Sues Them - hendler
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/apple-says-samsung-%E2%80%9Cchose-to-copy%E2%80%9D-iphone-and-ipad-sues-them/
======
hendler
WSJ article behind account wall <http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-
CO-20110418-711262.html>

